# welche schrauben fürs mainboard?



## audiophilone (17. April 2011)

*welche schrauben fürs mainboard?*

habe als erstes die 1 von links die hat die lötpunkte die um die schraube herum sind etwas abgefeilt (promelmatisch?)...momenatn hab ich die 2 te von rechts verbaut...nur welche wäre jetzt die richtige?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2011)

*AW: welche schrauben fürs mainboard?*

Ich würde die Schraube nehmen die genug Auflage auf dem Board hat, auch sollte die keine Verzahnung unter dem Kopf haben,. Drehe doch einfach mal eine Schraube in den Abstandshalter ob sich die dort weit genug einschrauben läßt und vom Gewinde paßt. Die 1. von links dürfte wegen der Verzahnung raus fallen, daher würde bei der 2. bleiben


----------



## Clawhammer (17. April 2011)

*AW: welche schrauben fürs mainboard?*

die 3. von links ist eigenlich immer standart (von der Form her)


----------



## audiophilone (17. April 2011)

*AW: welche schrauben fürs mainboard?*

denke ich bleib bei der 2ten die paßt am besten die dritte is irgendwie zu kurz und das gewinde zu fein die rutscht fast so rein


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (17. April 2011)

*AW: welche schrauben fürs mainboard?*

Würde auch die nehmen, die am besten in die Abstandshalter passt.. 
Da kann man dann ja eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen.


----------

